# Good grief!



## oldognewtrick (May 2, 2010)

It's rained here nonstop since Saturday morning. Areas have gotten 15+ " of rain and its still raining. Nashville looks like a war zone, interstates closed, whole areas of town flooded, what a mess. 

Anybody got a spare ARK their not using? If God was talking to me, I sure wasn't listening.


----------



## inspectorD (May 2, 2010)

So you need any help??


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 2, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Anybody got a spare ARK their not using?









Sure.  Did you want to drop by and pick it up, or should I just mail it to you?

I just saw a CNN piece on the flooding in Tennessee, and they're showing footage of some parts of Nashville (I think it was) under 3 feet of water.  They're concerned that if the water level crests only 1 foot higher than predicted, the older parts of Nashville will be flooded, which includes the Grande Ol Opry and other historic landmarks.  Let's hope that doesn't happen.  You guys don't need another New Orleans style flood.


----------



## funetical (May 3, 2010)

Agreed Nestor. Has it let up there yet? I have a friend online that lost power and I haven't seen him back up yet, so I assumed the power is still out in parts of town.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 3, 2010)

I've been keeping up with the news and it seems you guys are having a hell of a time up there.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2010)

Just a few pics from around town


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2010)

Lots of water front property around here now. Some of you may recognize Opryland Hotel and the OpryMills Shopping Center next to it. The water is not expected to fall below flood stage untill thursday.


----------



## inspectorD (May 5, 2010)

Looks like plenty of work for ya'll to clean up and spend some relief $$ if it comes......that is the only up side to what happened.

Good luck down there...I have seen my share of natural disasters...and that is one.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 5, 2010)

That looks terrible. Glad you're alright.


----------



## funetical (May 5, 2010)

Dang, still at that level?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2010)

funetical said:


> Dang, still at that level?



It's begun to fall ever so slightly. They are saying it may be December before The Opryland Hotel is able to re-open.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 7, 2010)

I've been seeing reports on the news saying it's not getting any better. Any truth to that? I tend not to believe a word the national media says. They hardly covered the flooding.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 7, 2010)

The water has now fallen below flood stage and the real issues are coming to light. Its amazing how everyone is pitching in and helping tear out wet carpet, drywall, ruined furniture and already beginning the rebuilding process. Whole neighborhoods with all the contents of their homes/lives stacked up in the front yards to be hauled off. Churches, volunteer groups, The Red Cross are not waiting around for the govt to save the day. As said on TV last nite we are already at a point it took New Orleans 3 months to get to. The areas effected were hit hard and its scattered all over the metro area.

Its going to take a long time to recover but we are THE VOLUNTEER STATE and are showing we will come through this OK. The TV coverage doesn't begin to do justice to just how bad it was.

Watching news cast over the years and seeing flooding in other regions, you just never comprehend the devastation till it hits close to home.


----------



## funetical (May 7, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> The water has now fallen below flood stage and the real issues are coming to light. Its amazing how everyone is pitching in and helping tear out wet carpet, drywall, ruined furniture and already beginning the rebuilding process. Whole neighborhoods with all the contents of their homes/lives stacked up in the front yards to be hauled off. Churches, volunteer groups, The Red Cross are not waiting around for the govt to save the day. As said on TV last nite we are already at a point it took New Orleans 3 months to get to. The areas effected were hit hard and its scattered all over the metro area.
> 
> Its going to take a long time to recover but we are THE VOLUNTEER STATE and are showing we will come through this OK. The TV coverage doesn't begin to do justice to just how bad it was.
> 
> Watching news cast over the years and seeing flooding in other regions, you just never comprehend the devastation till it hits close to home.



Without getting to political, see what happens when you earn your house instead of having it given to you? I'm glad to hear you guys are pulling together. After what happened in New Orleans, I was afraid you guys were going to sit around and wait for your government checks.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 7, 2010)

> Without getting to political, see what happens when you earn your house instead of having it given to you?



Exactly.

Case in point:  In 1983, our Federal government provided free houses to the native people living on the native reservation near Sylvan Lake, Alberta.  The idea was that after 3 years, the recipients of those houses would start to pay property tax on those houses at the local rate to the local municipality.

     Those natives lived in those houses for 3 years, and then turned around and sold them as cottages to the people living in the cities of Calgary, Red Deer and Edmonton.  And, there wasn't anything the Federal Government could do about that because they had given the houses away, and so they were the property of the native people who were selling them.

One of my tenants is a nurse who flies up north every two weeks to attend to the medical needs of the natives on the northern reservations.  Often she has to go to people's houses when they're sick or can't travel.  And she tells me that those houses are a total disaster area.  In one case the furnace in one house stopped working, so the residents tore the walls down and used the studs to  built a fire in the living room.  That's what happens when you get stuff free.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 7, 2010)

Estimate today is 1.5 billion and not everything tallied.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 7, 2010)

My understanding is that normal house insurance covers flooding from a backed up drain pipe or leaking supply pipe, but not from overland flooding of the kind you guys experienced.  If the people affected didn't have extra coverage for overland flooding, is there any possibility your state or federal government will help out with the clean up and rebuilding costs?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 7, 2010)

People who didn't have a rider for specific "flood insurance" may be eligible for FEMA loans. What that means, I really don't know and hope to never find out first hand.

You are correct, if they didn't have flood insurance they are out of luck from their ins company.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 8, 2010)

So, how's that going to work now...

Are insurance companies going to refuse to sell overland flood insurance to people living in Nashville cuz you guys had a close call this time?  I know when there was major flooding along the Mississippi River a few years ago, they were saying that they weren't going to sell that kind of insurance to anyone living in the Mississippi River flood plain, which basically includes all of the states on both sides of the river from Minnesota to Louisianna cuz it's such a big river.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 10, 2010)

No Nestor they won't refuse, they'll jack up the premium till it's unaffordable then drag their feet on the pay out. One of the problems I see is that living in an area that is regularly flooded rarely happens to rich folks who can afford the insurance.


----------

